# Did you ever dress like this as a kid to ride your muscle bike???



## bricycle (Sep 16, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/312770939361
Looks like something Glen Campbell would wear on the Ed Sullivan Show...


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 16, 2019)

Yes. That's why I'm missing a tooth.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 16, 2019)

No, I wasn't that smart. I was always wearing shorts and sandals. That's why I have so many stinking scars.


----------



## videoranger (Sep 16, 2019)

Something like this:


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 16, 2019)

Only when going to the Douglas' house!


----------



## s1b (Sep 16, 2019)

Before my time, but if I had to take a guess as to why they did that. I would say all the surf bands of the time dressed like that and were associated with drag racing. That look was popular with the motor sports guys.


----------



## frankenbike (Sep 16, 2019)

Me thinks that is " a boy named Sue"


----------



## vincev (Sep 16, 2019)

videoranger said:


> Something like this:
> 
> View attachment 1064416
> 
> View attachment 1064420



One kid riding a girls bike.lol He better dress like he is a bad azz.lol


----------



## BrandonB (Sep 16, 2019)

vincev said:


> One kid riding a girls bike.lol He better dress like he is a bad azz.lol




That's the one they call Sue.


----------



## morton (Sep 17, 2019)

The kid in the ad looks like a Ken doll.....and no, nobody in our neighbor hood would be seen in public looking like that unless forced to go to some event with parents.

I can hear the barbs and quips now...."Hey Ken, did you get any more outfits to go with your Barbie dolls."  "Hey Barbie, I mean hey Ken, whacha doing?"


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 18, 2019)

Early 70’s shoes like I wore. I loved them! Made my mom buy them for me!


----------



## PAValentine (Sep 21, 2019)

I'll bet I sold a few of those in 1968. I used to be a Dime Store Manager in Mississippi! And at Christmas time I sold a lot of Murray and AMF wheel toys.
But I'll Guarantee this, NONE of the kids in Mississippi looked anything like that!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 21, 2019)

s1b said:


> Before my time, but if I had to take a guess as to why they did that. I would say all the surf bands of the time dressed like that and were associated with drag racing. That look was popular with the motor sports guys.




You may be onto something .      Advertising Agents had to try to mimic popular culture to sell .     This look was fairly popular ( Not with Me )   It seem to be Everywhere at one point .     I surfed a lot as a kid..................The Beach Boys Were Very Popular.......................AND Totally dressed like this .   Many Bands ( American , and British  )   Dressed this way .       I hope the Kid in the Murray ad was not real.................If he was real.....................He's probably still depressed over that Ad .


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 21, 2019)

videoranger said:


> Something like this:
> 
> View attachment 1064416
> 
> View attachment 1064420



Epic!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Sep 21, 2019)

bricycle said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/312770939361
> Looks like something Glen Campbell would wear on the Ed Sullivan Show...



I did once. ...ONCE!...
60 years later I'm still trying to get over the Dutch rubs, Indian burns and face farts.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------

